# PAFib by history - s/p ablation, still on "chronic Warfarin Therapy"



## chaimz (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Coding for a doctor who documents: "Paroxysmal Atrial Fibrillation by history - Status post ablation with chronic Warfarin therapy.

My thoughts are: since he is still on Warfarin, the P-A-Fib should be coded as active. Would you agree?  

If it did not say Warfarin, but said s/p ablation, I would definitely not code the P-A-Fib.


----------



## Thangamani (Apr 11, 2017)

chaimz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Coding for a doctor who documents: "Paroxysmal Atrial Fibrillation by history - Status post ablation with chronic Warfarin therapy.
> 
> ...



yes, exactly correct, we can code "History of Paroxysmal Atrial fib on chronic warfarin therapy" as I48.0.


----------

